# brake pads



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I have stock brakes/rotors config currently. Any recommended brand of brake pads that improve braking performance with stock rotors?

Thanks!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I have some axxis metal masters right now...they greatly improved braking ability from the stock pads. Once they wear out though, I'll probably be getting some panther or hawk pads from http://carbotecheng.com/ since these metal masters tend to make a nasty sound with light braking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *I have some axxis metal masters right now...they greatly improved braking ability from the stock pads. Once they wear out though, I'll probably be getting some panther or hawk pads from http://carbotecheng.com/ since these metal masters tend to make a nasty sound with light braking. *


Careful! The panther and hawk pads will likely squeal more than the MM pads. I have MM pads on for the street and Panther XP's for the track and left them on for two weeks of driving on the street. They made me appreciate the occassional squeal I get from the MM's. Come to think of it, the MM's haven't squealed (or I've gotten used to it) in quite some time


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

really. Hmm, guess the panthers might have to be track only then, once I get on the track that is. Cheap pads or another set of MM will have to do for the street...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

I prefer Porterfield R4S for the street. Pretty quiet but they dust like hell. Hawk HP+, Axxis Ultimates (SE-R club favorite), Performance Friction Carbon Metallics, etc. are also favorites.

The only pad I see people not liking is EBC Greenstuff- probably because the competition is just a little better, it doens't take much to fall behind. I had Axxis Metalmasters and the squeaked pretty often, but that may be because of the installation job-- I don't know who installed them, while I've done all of my later brake pad installs.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

brian said:


> *The only pad I see people not liking is EBC Greenstuff...*


I've got Greenstuff pads up front and I've had no problem with them. The only thing I don't like about them is they don't have holes pre-drilled in the sides to use the little release spring from the stock pads. I've had no problems with mine though, so I'd recommend them.


----------

